# A work in progress...



## FlatsSteeler (Dec 10, 2006)

I like it but, except for the 4 eyes j/k......looks like a Spook Jr.......keep us posted on the results.....


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> I like it but, except for the 4 eyes j/k......


What 4 eyes? There's only two...I must be missing something.


----------



## dphil33843 (Oct 1, 2008)

i think he means the red on the front


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> i think he means the red on the front


Oh, I see now. Actually, the red flower in the background is blending with the red nose of the fly. It is really very small, and the little white spot above the hook eye is just the tip of the weed guard. ;D


----------



## FlatsSteeler (Dec 10, 2006)

> i think he means the red on the front


You got it...........When I first looked at it for a second it looked like a set of eyes, thus J/K.........you need to lighten up a little the fly is really excellent....


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> > i think he means the red on the front
> 
> 
> you need to lighten up a little the fly is really excellent....


 I guess my response implied that I was worked up about the 4 eyes statement, but I wasn't.  Sorry for the miscommunication and thanks for the kind words.


----------



## dphil33843 (Oct 1, 2008)

have you got to try it out yet?


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> have you got to try it out yet?


I've used it twice. Once in the salt, for which I posted a report in the reports section. I also used it this morning in freshwater, and had two missed blowups.

I think I'm on the right track. I picked up some slightly different materials today, and I'm gonna work up another with some refinements.


----------



## FlatsSteeler (Dec 10, 2006)

I read your report, I was sure that fly would catch fish........Way to go I am working on a Spook Jr pattern as well but I think you are closer......I have seen it done with rope but I am using mylar like yours.....I just knew those 4 eyes would catch fish


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks Joe!   Post some pictures of your pattern. I'd love to see what you're up to.  

I had some time today to work up a 4th prototype, with some changes that were based on about 3 hours of time fishing with the earlier version. This new model is a bit larger diameter, has bigger eyes, a flatter head, a bit of deer hair mixed into the tail, a lighter weedguard and is much more bouyant than the last one. It still has an embedded glass rattle, but a different material for the body.









Even though it's still a bit rough around the edges, I think I'm getting close to what I want with these latest changes.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

wow! that's great fly! I wish I have time for fly tying but never have!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Well, I'm continuing to develop this topwater pattern, and I finally figured out how to get a real good looking concave nose out of the silver mylar.  This should really make it bubble and pop when worked. Also changed the tail color on this one, since green has been hot lately. Switched to a single weedguard, eliminated the exposed nose wraps and it still has a rattle inside. I was hoping to test it out tomorrow, but the weather's not cooperating, so I may have to wait until next weekend.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Thats looking awesome.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Here is a shot of a gold version that I have been working on. I started by using hackle feathers as the tail section and then went with marabou because it looked like a fish tail fluttering in the water.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Very cool Tom! [smiley=1-beer-german.gif] Thanks for confirming that someone else can catch fish with these things. ;D I think I need to come up with a name for em... :-?

I'd love to hear the story behind the catch...was it a one off, or did you catch others? Where were you? How long were you at it? Etc, etc...


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

The one in the picture was caught on the Wekiva. I was going for bass but caught a ton of brim on that fly too. I caught two more bass on the gold and white pattern in a pond behind work. I tried a larger version with black foam and pearl mylar and got skunked.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Alright Tom, you've convinced me to give it a try. Here's my own pattern in your colors. 










I will say this...it's a lot harder to tie the little ones with the metallic, as the material wants to crease far more easily.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Looks good but I already know how to tie that ;D

I want to see a step by step on this one.


----------

